# Bright red bleeding that comes and goes. Miscarriage?



## lactatinggirl (Nov 22, 2009)

Alright, a little backstory.

So right now I'm 5w1d pregnant. Bleeding started I think at 4w1d. At first it was just brown spotting. Not super worrisome because I've had some spotting with both of my previous pregnancies (that each ended in a happy healthy baby). It never got more than spotting and I think it went away for maybe half a day or a day, but then it turned to pink. I was worried, but decided to try to live life as normal. On Saturday night my husband and I tried to have sex, but ended up stopping half way through because we realized I was bleeding. This time it was bright red and got on the sheets a little (sorry TMI). I talked to my midwife in the morning (bleeding had gone away again) and she told me to use wild yam or progesterone cream (because I was worried about my progesterone levels since I'm still nursing and have had spotting during my LP since I started ovulating again) as well as one baby aspirin a day. She also said pelvic rest until we know what's going on and to get an ultrasound at 6 weeks.

The spotting was coming and going, but then yesterday I pooped and afterwards there was quite a bit of blood. Still spotting nature, but right red with some clumps that are kind of stringy and enough that if I weren't pregnant I would go "Oh, time to put the Diva Cup in because my period is really going to get going now!" if that makes sense. Now I've been spotting almost every time I wipe, but it's only a very small amount of brown or maybe a little pink. Then every time I poop there's bright red again.

I just don't get what's going on. I can't stand being in this limbo, it's driving me crazy! Every time I see a pregnant woman I feel like we have something in common (like you do when you're pregnant), but then hate her at the same time! I feel bipolar! Ugh.

I guess I just want to know if anyone has had this kind of thing happen with a miscarriage. I always thought that it was either A. You start bleeding and miscarry right away, or B. You don't start bleeding for a while and it's a missed miscarriage. I didn't know there was an in-between. I'm trying to keep myself distracted while I wait for my ultrasound on Monday, but I just don't know how I'm going to make it 5 more days! I think I'll go crazy first!

Also, if it matters at all, I'm still having pregnancy symptoms (though nothing extreme, just regular exhaustion and super smelling powers and a bit of food aversion/cravings) and on Sunday I took another pregnancy test (one week after I initially tested) and the line was much darker than the first time around.


----------



## Ratchet (Mar 24, 2011)

I know this isn't helpful- but I have heard similar symptoms for both normal pregnancies and for miscarriages. The waiting is awful. ((Hugs))


----------



## lactatinggirl (Nov 22, 2009)

Thanks! I figured it would be as much. It's nice to hear it from someone else though.


----------



## lactatinggirl (Nov 22, 2009)

Ultrasound was great. Heartbeat of 120 BPM. I know it doesn't mean we're completely out of the woods, but I feel much more optimistic.


----------

